# Eclipse Magnetic Block - Won't rotate



## kinsella (17 Jul 2015)

Chaps
I've picked up two of these magnetic blocks, but neither work. I have no idea how long its been sitting in its box unused. But I cannot rotate the lever to use. Anyone any ideas? can it have rusted up internally or has anyone experience of similar problem. I don't want to take brute force and ignorance to it. I have two, one turns freely but does not magnetise, the other doesn't rotate at all. Penetrating oil??

i don't know much about them. I assume that by rotating, the magnetic force is neutralised by the poles been equalised or something similar.


----------



## flh801978 (18 Jul 2015)

I have one and its quite stiff to turn
I would imagine your seized one is rusted internally
and your free one...is the knob just rotating or does it look like the shaft is turning too?

Ian


----------



## kinsella (18 Jul 2015)

Thanks for reply Ian
I think the free only turns the knob. What do you suggest, soak in penetrating oil ? and keep rocking pressure back and fourth. Or are they knackered as soon as they seize. I think i'll take the knob off the free one and put a vice grips on it and see if i can rock it back or fourth. 
What are the two soldered bits you can see on the pic. As my free one, looks like the knob was turn fully around and sheered off one of them.


----------



## woodpig (18 Jul 2015)

Have you tried removing those four screws on the front plate? On one of my mag stands the front cover holds everything in place so you just need to remove the screws to take it apart.


----------



## woodpig (18 Jul 2015)

Forgot to add, still very useful as Vee blocks even if the mags don't work.


----------



## kinsella (18 Jul 2015)

Of the four slots, two have screws and the other two look like they are sealed with solder or something. So no luck there i'm afraid.


----------



## kinsella (18 Jul 2015)

woodpig":a5jofohr said:


> Forgot to add, still very useful as Vee blocks even if the mags don't work.



True, but annoying if they could be more.


----------



## woodpig (18 Jul 2015)

I'm guessing once you get that cover off all will be revealed. Must admit I'd be dubious about unsoldering those fixings but maybe that's the only way. If Eclipse are still around maybe you could ask them?


----------



## kinsella (18 Jul 2015)

woodpig":1v0tramy said:


> I'm guessing once you get that cover off all will be revealed. Must admit I'd be dubious about unsoldering those fixings but maybe that's the only way. If Eclipse are still around maybe you could ask them?



Good point, nothing to lose by giving them an email or a call.


----------



## flh801978 (18 Jul 2015)

I think i've read that you should not dismantle for fear of loosing the magnetism
but if they dont work you have nothing to lose
Ian


----------



## nanscombe (19 Jul 2015)

Are these the guys?

Eclipse Magnetics


----------



## woodpig (19 Jul 2015)

That looks like them Nigel, good find. :wink:


----------



## Racers (19 Jul 2015)

I have un-gummed a few magnetic bases by removing the plate and cleaning the grease out, most of them where riveted on.

Pete


----------



## kinsella (19 Jul 2015)

nanscombe":m6vbuo4n said:


> Are these the guys?
> 
> Eclipse Magnetics



Yip, i've emailed them to see if they have any suggestions.


----------



## kinsella (19 Jul 2015)

Racers":3lnprw6m said:


> I have un-gummed a few magnetic bases by removing the plate and cleaning the grease out, most of them where riveted on.
> 
> Pete



i think the only route now is to take a destructive investigation to them. Worst case is they are decent V block if it all goes wrong.


----------



## AndyT (19 Jul 2015)

I think Ian's warning not to separate the magnets is quite likely to be right. It certainly applies to the permanent magnets inside old bicycle dynamos.


----------



## bugbear (19 Jul 2015)

AndyT":376o7px5 said:


> I think Ian's warning not to separate the magnets is quite likely to be right. It certainly applies to the permanent magnets inside old bicycle dynamos.



Well, in the Sturmey Archer manual, IIRC you just need to place it on a "keeper".

https://www.le.ac.uk/se/centres/sci/selfstudy/mam8.htm

BugBear


----------



## AndyT (19 Jul 2015)

bugbear":1p57zgig said:


> AndyT":1p57zgig said:
> 
> 
> > I think Ian's warning not to separate the magnets is quite likely to be right. It certainly applies to the permanent magnets inside old bicycle dynamos.
> ...



You do indeed recall correctly!


----------



## SteveW1000 (25 Jul 2015)

I was given a pair of these where they wouldn't rotate. Gave them a squirt of penetrating oil and a bit of a waggel and all good. Good Luck.


----------



## kinsella (25 Jul 2015)

What type of oil. i was going to soak them in diesel?


----------



## SteveW1000 (1 Aug 2015)

Just saw you reply. I used 3 in 1 but any light oil should do.


----------



## kinsella (4 Aug 2015)

Update
I have one of the bigger V blocks as per opening photo sitting in a bucket of diesel, i also put a smaller Eclipse magnet in with it. The smaller one i took out today and low and behold, after a little bit of brute force and ignorance. Its finally moved and now it moves freely and is in full working order. Decided to let the bigger V block sit for a little longer as there was no sign of it moving. Will give it a go tomorrow.


----------



## kinsella (6 Aug 2015)

Update
If anyone comes across a similr problem. Soak them in diesel or similar for 24 hours. All that was wrong with them was that they had seized due to lack of use. After a soak each of them eventually moved and once they did, they were easy to rotate and loads of dirty diesel came out. All now re-oiled and fully functional.


----------

